# Queen Constantina



## jason-sa (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Guys 

Does anyone have any info of the cruises ship Queen Constantina? She has been laid uo in the med for 3 years after a saloon fire. Does anyone know if she has been sold for scrap? Does anyone have some pics!! She is the ex 33 Orientals!

Thanx
Jason


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello Jason,
'Queen Constantina', owned by New Marathon Line, Cyprus, sold for scrapping in India 2006. Renamed 'Forest' for delivery voyage.
Photo of her at http://www.nedcruise.info/queen constantina ne.jpg
Cheers, Dennis.


----------

